# DSG Overheating and problems after APR TCU



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

Hello, i have my Audi s3 2016 with Apr stage 1 and DSG TCU the last versión..

My problems is when i try the launch control at ant rpm 3000 4000 or 5000 the car turn On the overheating warning...
We check de oil transmisión fluid and it is okey..
If you watch the vídeos the RPM becomes down after the launch control and them come up i think that is not normal.. 
My friends s3 2016s have the same problem.


In stock mode the car launch without overheating and any issues

Any response from Apr?

The https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8xwsjfAP-0ieVdLcGhKcGVTcFk

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8xwsjfAP-0iM21Xa2JRU2paZ0k


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

alberto59 said:


> Hello, i have my Audi s3 2016 with Apr stage 1 and DSG TCU the last versión..
> 
> My problems is when i try the launch control at ant rpm 3000 4000 or 5000 the car turn On the overheating warning...
> We check de oil transmisión fluid and it is okey..
> ...


Sorry to hear about your issues but, you should really contact the shop that did the tune or APR directly. Do not rely on a vendor to see every post in every forum.


----------



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

DeadBoltPoison said:


> Sorry to hear about your issues but, you should really contact the shop that did the tune or APR directly. Do not rely on a vendor to see every post in every forum.


Hello 

Thanks for you opinión i am agree with you, my shop tuner check my dsg fluid and after that he told me that he doesn"t know what is the problem :/. 
The on


----------



## recognized1 (Aug 30, 2002)

This is actually becoming a common issue with the new S3 and Golf Rs. I know someone with a stage 2 S3 that keeps getting the warning signs of the transmission overheating. They pulled his oil and it looked cooked.


----------



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

recognized1 said:


> This is actually becoming a common issue with the new S3 and Golf Rs. I know someone with a stage 2 S3 that keeps getting the warning signs of the transmission overheating. They pulled his oil and it looked cooked.



We check my dsg fluid level and it is Okey, the quality we dont now, my car just have 2900 kms.

I


----------



## AXZ (Nov 9, 2009)

alberto59 said:


> We check my dsg fluid level and it is Okey, the quality we dont now, my car just have 2900 kms.
> 
> I


after seeing many problems with the APR TCU software, just go stock again.

regards


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes, I hear yet another revision is due this month.... LOL


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

I had my APR DSG removed today. I counted 4 or 5 different issues within the first 3 weeks that made me let go on this DSG tune. Although I removed my DSG tune at this time I am confident that APR will find a solution .


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> I counted 4 or 5 different issues within the first 3 weeks that made me let go on this DSG tune.


damn dude, what where the issues? This was with v2.0.1? Which power level are you, oem, stage1, stage2?


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

will13k7 said:


> damn dude, what where the issues? This was with v2.0.1? Which power level are you, oem, stage1, stage2?


Do a search on my user name and you will find all the post and replies that I provided talking about my fiasco with the APR DSG tune. I was very detailed with everything. I am just not going to elaborate again but like I said, do a search on my username and you will find plenty of information. I had the latest software.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

1998GTIVR6 said:


> Do a search on my user name and you will find all the post and replies that I provided talking about my fiasco with the APR DSG tune. I was very detailed with everything. I am just not going to elaborate again but like I said, do a search on my username and you will find plenty of information. I had the latest software.


I thought you only mentioned two problems though? 1. LC not working well for you before and after v2.0.1, and 2. You had a sudden loss of power before v2.0.1, that I guess you didn't run into again, what are the other two or three issues?

I just want to know what to look out for and in case I run into them and need to bug APR about fixing them. :beer:


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

+1


----------



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

aj8 said:


> +1


Do you have the same problem?


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

alberto59 said:


> Do you have the same problem?


No, but I'm interested in hearing all of OP's 4-5 issues.


----------



## jperel (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, doing some search I found this post.
I have a 2016 Audi S3 with same configuration as you and I had the problem at the drag strip. I first ha the Stage 1 Low ECU Remap without TCU tune. I tried some launches during that time (but not one after the other) and never had the problem.
I tuned the TCU because everyone was saying it was a great improvement in driveability. I can't tell if it's better, it's annoying in D constantly going up and down on gears when you are between 2200 and 2700 RPM. I started using Efficiency that it's more like without tune.
After the latest TCU tune I did some launches and didn't have problems, but last weekend I went to the drag strip. First run was great, no problems 12.1 sec passed to second round.
Next run was about 25 minutes after first run, so it should have cool down a bit (60 F outside). In that run I had the problem you are talking about. After releasing the brake I got overheat warning and RPM drop, and then up again but didn't feel all the torque. That run was 12.70s.
After 10 minutes I run for 3rd time. Same problem.. overheating. I tried to hold the least time possible brake and gas, but still when released brake, overheating warning appeared (launching at 3500 rpm) and loss 
I talked to my tune shop and they told me they will raise the issue to APR but I think the TCU tune sucks for launch control. Increase of clamping preasure makes more friction and more heat. Maybe without TCU tune it will slip a little bit with Stage 1 ECU Tune, but that's what I prefer because it won't heat that much as oil would cool better.

Anyone else with this issue? If I get some information I will share it. Thanks


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

Ran away from APR TCU as if it was the medieval European black pest, it will ruin your transmission fast.


----------



## jperel (Oct 17, 2010)

27turbocars said:


> Ran away from APR TCU as if it was the medieval European black pest, it will ruin your transmission fast.


Yes, I don't know what to do... any one else had this issue or different ones with APR TCU? If I leave it stock I want a refund. If the tune is garbage and will ruin transmission it should be covered under warranty.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

My friend had APR Stg2 + TCU tune on his MK6 GTI and his DSG was constantly overheating.
He now has a S3 and only went APR Stg1 to avoid the TCU tune (even though he has high torque, and his clutch slips at times).
He said it was a common issue amongst GTI's back when he has his MK6, so he is skeptical to go Stg2 + TCU for his S3.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

United motorsports.


----------



## will13k7 (Aug 30, 2015)

Any word from your shop? Have you contacted APR's support? Curious to hear how they handle this. No problems here with the high torque stage 2 + tcu tunes, but I've only used launch control a handful of times since it's brutal on your dsg. They are not built like PDK's that can handle it all day long.


----------

